# my mac collection!



## lorraine_loz (Feb 22, 2007)

i joined this website about a month ago!
and ive finally got round to posting my mac collection!

i know its nothing compared to what some of you on here have! but its a start...ive only been properly collecting for about 10 months!


----------



## PMBG83 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice! Looks like pots of rainbows.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 23, 2007)

nice collection!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 23, 2007)

lovely eyeshadows


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 3, 2007)

I promise with this community it's gonna grow...HAHA


----------

